
LIGO Live Stream about the search for gravitational waves - fgeorgy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7293kAiPZw
======
ck2
_fifty times the power of all the stars in the universe_

how do you even estimate something like that... ?

ps. event occured 1.3 BILLION years ago, wrap your mind around that one

------
ck2
I'm always amazed at how much bandwidth google pumps out for these live
streams.

80K+ people watching at 5mbps per stream

that's a half terrabyte per second

